# DWR Phrag Spraying - Need help



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The DWR is still short on volunteers to help spray phragmites at Farmington Bay on many days in September...Mostly the 3rd through the 18th. If you can help on any of these days, please call Randy Berger at 435-452-8503.
R


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey R, I know they have sprayed Farmington Bay for several years now. Why haven't they been able to burn the dead phragmites that were sprayed? Seems the last few years they were planning to burn (even during the hunt) but have never done it. What has been the hold up?


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hey R, I know they have sprayed Farmington Bay for several years now. Why haven't they been able to burn the dead phragmites that were sprayed? Seems the last few years they were planning to burn (even during the hunt) but have never done it. What has been the hold up?


I am pretty sure they are unable to get burn permits/times. I guess a variety of factors need to come together to make it work, wind speed, wind direction, day of the week, temprature, etc. It is becoming impossible for everything to come together on a day the fire people are available.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, we stand a better chance of those phrag stands getting torched by a lighning strike than getting a burn permit. They are now exploring other ways of handling sprayed phragmites, such as rolling over them to knock them down. Cattle seem to be the best alternative right now (and they are out munching phrag as we speak), but there aren't enough available to get the job done i'm afraid. 
R


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey R, What do you mean by Rolling over them? 

Where the frag being sprayed and needed to be rolled over is it under water?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It is just one of several ideas getting kicked around in an attempt to figure something out. Rolling over them with one of the state's new phrag machines will help create paths to allow waterfowlers to at least have a pathway out to areas to recreate in. It also opens up areas a bit. It certainly isn't the solution, but. like I said, it is one idea floating around out there.
R


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

A Marsh Buggy would do the job just fine. It floats and will drive right over the Phag and lay it down flat.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

rjefre said:


> It is just one of several ideas getting kicked around in an attempt to figure something out. Rolling over them with one of the state's new phrag machines will help create paths to allow waterfowlers to at least have a pathway out to areas to recreate in. It also opens up areas a bit. It certainly isn't the solution, but. like I said, it is one idea floating around out there.
> R


Do you have a picture of this machine? Sounds like a cool toy! Sure wouldn't mind taking some time behind it destroying some frag on the WMAs!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out Wilco Marsh Buggies.com.


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

How then do the clubs get permission to burn.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll be there on the 19th, my only free day this month. I'll try to help in September, too. Always feels good to give back.


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

Someone needs to light a match then don't kiss and tell! Ask for forgivness later -O,-


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Saw a couple pretty cool swamp buggies on I15 today down by Provo. They had "Provo City Parks" stickers on the side and sprayers mounted to them. My first thought was Phrag spraying?


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Crow said:


> How then do the clubs get permission to burn.


+1 I was wondering the same thing. I always see plenty of smoke coming from the south shore clubs early in the year.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Crow said:


> How then do the clubs get permission to burn.


Yes, how do the clubs get permission?

Also, how often are clubs burning there frag? Every Year? Wondering if the clubs are having as bad of an issue controlling it as the WMA's are?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Privateers have no problems getting burn permits, but he state people have huge problems getting a burn permit. It may be because the tracts of land are bigger, which create more air quality issues. Either way, it sucks to see one side of the fence get a burn permit and the other side denied.
R


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I think Randy could use some volunteers on Wednesday.


----------

